# NOT allowed in the house!?



## JFord. (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello all

First off, I love the site. Lots of good info. 
I just recently decided to possibly purchase my first handgun (possibly revolver??). I made 21 this past march, an 22 is fast approaching. I've been I'm the army reserves for 3 yrs now. 

Anyway. I currently live with my girlfriend, and the otherday, I decided to discuss with her my recent interest in buying a handgun. She explained to me how she felt, an that she would not allow a gun in the house. After a LONG convesation, I made it clear that I WOULD be getting a gun anyway. 

She came to me said " I would feel alot better if you kept it a room other than the bedroom in a locked box." I really appreciate her decision to "compromise" but what good would the gun do me in another room? We don't have any children, there is almost never any in our home. 

If there is ever an event in which I would need to use my gun, it being in another room makes it useless. I live in CA so it's not like I can just go and obtain a ccw. 

I'm trying to be an understanding and diplomatic boyfriend. But she is making this very difficult. I'm almost ready to tell her " shut the f**k up, I AM getting a gun. And it WILL be easily accessible to me. DAMNIT!"

How can I accomplish what I want without putting any stress or strain on our relationship. 

I'm TRYING do what I think is the right thing. 

Thnx.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

What are her reasons for you NOT keeping it in the bedroom? Would she go for you keeping it in the bedroom but locked up? This way only you have access to it? What are her fears about it? What you need to do (I am not saying you aren't doing this) is to try and listen to what she says and understand why she is saying it...and in the end DO NOT say or act like "well, you are stupid and those reasons are stupid and just tough shit, I am getting a gun and doing what I want with it no matter what you say"

Maybe give it time and multiple discussions about it. Don't force it. Try and do a comprimise...Do not let your buddies talk to her and hammer on her...She will only feel ganged up on...if worst comes to worst, get the gun lock it up and put it in another room and then keep discussing it...if she has real fears, listen to her and try to work it out...Don't take the stance that you are right and she is wrong and that is that (even if she appears to be doing that from her point of view) If she has a reason, then she has a reason...Listen to what she says...I mean listen..Not just let her talk as if you could care less about what she is saying...if you let her talk and you seem hell bent on blowing off everything she says and then your response is "well that is just totally stupid and makes no sense" that will get you nowhere...

I am saying all of this taking into account that this person is someone you care a great deal about and your relationship is serious...

Willy


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

YOU NEED TO CHANGE YOUR LIFE!!!!!

I guess it depends... if she's worth it, buy a thumbprint lockable box and attach it to the wall in the bedroom. If she's not worth it, carry it around all the time and pet it and call it George, she'll probably leave. Of course, this all assumes it's your apartment. hehehe

Zhur


----------



## JFord. (Dec 18, 2008)

Well her first reason was

" you are in the army, and you are trained to kill. I don't want you to "snap" and decide to kill me"

I explained that I love her and would nver do such a thing. 
And about an hour long conversation and this she finaly understood 
That I was incapable of doing anything like that

I then asked her why I could not keep it locked in our bedroom. 
She said that she just did not want it in he same room she sleeps in. 
But she could give a real reason. The fingerprint lock sounds like a good idea. I will run that by her. 
I feel I may have to wait a while to brim the issue up again to avoid any unecessary conflict. 

This is really difficult and becoming very frustrating.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

JFord. said:


> She said that she just did not want it in he same room she sleeps in.


[myspace]28268324[/myspace]


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

If the discussion is one sided then there is no chance for a reasonable compromise. At this point of discovery, it is time to reevaluate the situation. If closed minds remain such, no compromise is possible and it's time to separate. Otherwise, it WILL end up coming back into question and be used as ammunition by both parties at some point in time in the future.

Sorry, I'm just cold that way when having to make an objective evaluation (occupational hazard). Seriously though, if it didn't come up now, it would've eventually. Will either of you be more open minded and come up with a reasonable compromise? In general, those that are THAT set against them have no interest in nor idea of what a compromise is. I guess an exposure at a range would be out of the question much like showing her some of the recent posts on a forum like this one where a members wife (who was against) was robbed at work and changed her mind.

Perhaps trying to get through the wall with anicdotes would be helpful before it's all over. Does she know that she and her home have been exempted from any "home invasion" target list? How often is that list renewed? Does she know where, when and how she is to be accosted or assautled so she that can avoid that scheduled event due to a "scheduling conflict"? Is the "ideal plane of exixtense" in which she chooses to live SO free of crime and misguided individuals that "nothing bad EVER" happens? Is this in a state called "Utopia"?

Sorry, but Utopian Ideals are just that, Ideals. Ideals cannot exist in the real world and so......."when seconds count, just remember that help is only minutes away." I have nothing against optimists. But when they cross the line into Utopian Idealists, I break contact with the hope that i can avoid any future recurrance. This is not a perfect world by any means and this is just one issue that can efficiently draw the spotlight onto who I will and won't maintain contact with.

Whatever your outcome, good luck.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Kinda like my story. My new wife was dead set against guns. Being an infantry soldier for 24 years, guns are and always will be a part of my life. I told her no problem. One Saturday I said "lets go" She said "where?" I said "you'll see." Went out to the range. Loaded up a Glock 23 and said "here have at it." After several magazines, and she isn't a bad shot at all, I loaded everything back in the truck and we went home.

She no longer even asks when I have a IWB on!!!! Oh yeah we celebrate 12 years of marriage in May!!!!!!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Shades of things to come! 

You are at the first stage of being molded into what SHE thinks you should be.

Next is Beer or no Beer and what brand etc. etc. etc.


It's your life and you are of age so don't ask us what to do, make your own decisions. You are the one that has to live with them.

Good luck


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

*Run*

GET OUT!!! If its not this issue it will be something else.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*My Wife*

The only mistake you are making is that women are wired like us. They are a mystery we will never be able to explain.

My wife used to be that way. Back when she was my girlfriend someone broke into their apartment in the middle of the night and sexually assaulted her room mate. Thank God she was not there.

gun myth debunked, play this for her:





especially this page:
http://www.corneredcat.com/Ethics/mrsdutoit.aspx

BTW:" you are in the army, and you are trained to kill. I don't want you to "snap" and decide to kill me"

My wife saying that would kind of bother me.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DGreenplate said:


> GET OUT!!! If its not this issue it will be something else.


RUN Forrest, RUN...:anim_lol:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

At this point she's still girlfriend.

Simple: get a new girlfriend.


I'm not being facetious. If you don't have that much in common now, it'll worsen. If she doesn't fully trust you now, at this stage, you will have problems on down the road.

Bob Wright


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> If she doesn't fully trust you now, at this stage, you will have problems on down the road.


+1

That is by far the biggest issue in my opinion.

My advice....:smt170

-Jeff-


----------



## JFord. (Dec 18, 2008)

Before reading the new replies, I talked to her about the fingerprint boxes and she said that would be ok. 

After all of the drama a simple box ( that I would have gotten anyway)
Solved the problem. 

But reading some of the replies makes me think about future issues in the relationship. But I won't you with any of that. 

I was looking at brand called "gun vault". 
Anyone have any. Experience with those?

Also, thanks for all the input. Very good points and advice.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

There's a thread on the subject of small gun safes right here:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16791


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

Get out now while you can and find someone who has more in common with you, not being ugly about this but but seriously it's not worth it. Another thought is if you snap and decide to kill her chances are you wouldn't need a gun so that's a poor argument to me...


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

:" you are in the army, and you are trained to kill. I don't want you to "snap" and decide to kill me"

My wife saying that would kind of bother me.

+1 That s a big statement! I say take her to range and let her shoot it. The thumb safe idea kinda defeats the purpose of the gun, since you not being home, and something happens leaves her pretty much defenseless. Fyi I'd run away from a girl that thinks Im gonna snap one day and kill her.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Lots of nice wimen out there.
Plenty are the conservative type.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

" you are in the army, and you are trained to kill. I don't want you to "snap" and decide to kill me"

Relationships are based first and foremost in trust...

Ummm...

She doesn't trust you.

Quit wasting your time.

Or... If you feel you MIGHT "just snap", and she's right... tell HER to run... Then get some help.

JeffWard


----------



## FL2011 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like you kind of found a solution.....

I'll definitely echo what someone else said about taking her shooting. Has she shot before, did she grow up around guns at all? If not then a lot of this could just be her reacting against something that's strange to her, especially since the media tries to beat into the general public's head that having a handgun in the house is very dangerous and there is no rational reason why someone would want one.

Recently came across this link: http://www.gunowners.org/sk0802.htm Goes into good detail about various statistics and shows how biased some of those early studies were that came to the conclusion that having a gun in the house is something like X times more dangerous....yadda, yadda, yadda.

But offer to take her to the range. Explain about wanting to keep her safe at home, show her some of the recent news stories of home invasions and even women who successfully defend themselves with a gun.

Taking the "mystery" out of it by having her actually shoot one and then rationally explaining a guns role in self-defense could go a LONG way. I wouldn't say my wife is against guns at all, but initially she was reluctant when I wanted to get my first handgun. She had never handled/shot a gun in her life and I think it was mostly just the "unknown" that kept her from really giving it serious thought. Well after recently taking a handgun/concealed carry class that her work offered she's coming around. She actually had a good time shooting and came home excited telling me how the instructor let her handle some of their auto rifles.


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

Top Ten reasons a Gun is better than a Girlfriend/Wife

10. You can trade in your old 44 for a new 22.

9. You can have one gun at home and another when you're on the road.

8. If you admire a friend's gun and tell him so, he'll probably let you try it out.

7. One gun doesn't mind if you keep another gun for a backup.

6. Your gun stays with you even when you run out of ammo.

5. Guns don't take up much closet space.

4. Guns function normally every day of the month.

3. Your gun will never ask, "Do these new grips make me look fat?"

2. A gun doesn't mind when you go to sleep after using it.

1. You can buy a silencer for a gun!


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 17, 2008)

hope every thing works out for you with the hand gun problem. for me i think if she doesnot like the hand gun now she will never like it..


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

well..I just I want to make a few points on this...

I looked at the original post...you are 21, so I am assuming that she is around that age...I am 41 and I can tell you that some people at that young age can make statements that don't make much sense..I take it as it can be directly related to that...I bought my first handgun about a year ago. I had several people scratch their heads. My girlfriend even said no she did not want me to have one..Alot of people may not understand things about the guns and about why you would want one and you also have to make every effort to make sure that you take the right steps in buying and owning a gun..it is a big responsibility...Guns scare people and they should...What you have is something that can be loaded and kill someone by grade school aged kid...A grade school aged kid is not likely to kill an adult in hand to hand combat, but if they have a loaded gun in their hands, they could kill anyone...

Also....not one person on this forum knows you or her (I assume) and none of us know if you have known her for a week or a day or 10 years. if you (like me) show signs of aggression during situations where you shouldn't, she may very well have a legitimate reason to fear you especially if you acquire a gun. What if family or friends of her had situations where someone was former military that went off and that put a fear into her about you (not sayng anything bad about you or ANYONE who is or was in the military)...Talking to her and getting all this info and getting a sense of the feelings/fears and finding a way to work through it is what you need to do..if you have known her for a short time and this is one of many issues that make you doubt being with her, then that is where you need to decide for yourself...but if you have known her and been with her for five years and feel everything is good and this is an issue that just popped up, YOU need to decide if it is worth working through or walking away...

If you think you are going to find someone who sees eye to eye on every issue and stance you take, good luck....if you feel that your thoughts and ways of looking at things are the only way and she better conform...good luck on that one too...

I am not taking anyones side on this...I feel that you want a gun and you want to keep it in your house for self protection of yourself and her. I feel that is a good thing and I agree that she will see it that way too in the end...Get her involved...talk to her about it..maybe try to find a course of training to take. Ask her to get involved with it too if she would like. people often take stances against things they fear because they know nothing or very little about it...

I will leave you with this thought...When I came to a point to buy my first handgun, I was convinced I was going to...My girlfriend was reluctant to share my enthusiasm, but...she is not my wife and she knew I was going to and we talked about it...I explained things to her....I was firm but non threatening about it....She now loves to go with me to watch me shoot and she will also shoot...She knows how the guns work and she knows how to handle and shoot them...it is something we share in and if you would have asked her a year ago she would have said she had no desire to shoot or learn anything about guns...but now she does not feel that way...

Willy


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I have been watching this thread from the beginning and wondering if or how I should respond. Thanking God I have been married for 21+ years to the same woman who will go shooting, hunting, camping, clean the house, take care of the kids, picked me up when I was laid off after 21+ years at the same organization and ultimately be my best friend. We have been through the good times and the bad.

I believe Willy D has said it best so far.

We can give you ideas on how to introduce your GF to firearms, how to manage your relationship, etc. Ultimately, only you can make the decision what is good for you and your relationship with your GF.

I wish you luck and hope you can work it out.:smt023


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

It's not the irrational fear of guns that bothers me here. It's the irrational fear of you.


----------



## jman511115 (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like you're outta luck, it's her house, her rules.


By the way, the right thing to do is not to just tell her how it's going to be.


----------



## JFord. (Dec 18, 2008)

thx alll.

i decided to let her read the thread.

ill be getting the handgun sometime soon.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

If she is afraid of you snapping and killing her it won't matter if you have a gun, knife or golf club. My guess is she has been hearing for years that guns are dangerous and evil and if you have a gun the chances of you getting hurt are almost 100%.
This isn't a battle you can win in a short time. Things to point out is the slow police response time if you call 911. That you are properly trained on using firearms and you are more than happy to train her.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife started out with, "Not in the house. Lock 'em in a safe in the garage."
Then, one day, we got held up at gunpoint. He didn't get anything, nor did he harm us. But it certainly changed her point of view.
Now we have guns in the house. Loaded guns.
I carry every day. She has a concealed-carry permit too.
And she's become a pretty good short-range shot.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Him: Either you accept me having guns in the house or I'm leaving.
Her: Is that a promise?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Someone has already said that women are wired diffrently. A good deal of them have some kind of knee jerk reaction that guns of any kind have a will of their own and will shoot you when you least exspect it! :anim_lol:
Anyway the best thing you can do is educate her gently. A gun safety class and some low stress time at the range is a good place to start. If you can get her passed the knee jerk fear you are half way home. If you can gently get her to see that a gun can empower her to protect herself you've done your job.
Good luck and take it slow. :smt023


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am jumping in a little late on this one but felt I had to say something. With regards to the suggestions that you go look for a new girlfriend, that is not very helpful advice in my opinion. To each his/her own I guess. If my wife told me she did not want guns in the house, and we somehow could not work out a compromise, I would get rid of the guns. My relationship with my wife is much more important than any item I own.

That being said, it sounds like your girlfriend is willing to listen and work something out. This whole thing might just turn out to be a great way to discover how the two of you can work through a disagreement. Having different points of view is half the fun of a healthy relationship, in my opinion. 

Good luck.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

JFord. said:


> thx alll.
> 
> i decided to let her read the thread.
> 
> ill be getting the handgun sometime soon.


You're a brave man!!!!!!!!

Enjoy and keep the communication line with her open.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JFord. said:


> thx alll.
> 
> i decided to let her read the thread.
> 
> ill be getting the handgun sometime soon.


So, what did she think/say after reading the thread? Just curious. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

JFord. said:


> thx alll.
> 
> i decided to let her read the thread.
> 
> ill be getting the handgun sometime soon.


So now, do you get to keep your new friends or not?:anim_lol:


----------



## JFord. (Dec 18, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> So, what did she think/say after reading the thread? Just curious. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


haha
she upset/sad for little awhile because of the ppl telling me to leave her. but shes over it now.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like a strong woman, not a pushover, def. take her to the range. I think if you can get her to the range, empower her, and get her to understand that it s only for you guys protection she ll come around. Just hope she doesnt have to be like my wife, and be in a need and not have situation to understand.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Afraid of you snapping? that kind of fear makes me wonder how she can feel safe around you at all. I mean..you can pick up something and beat someone to death. I guess you'll need to put some foam on all the blunt objects around the house.

AS my Dad used to say a woman spends half her life looking for the perfect man then spends the other half trying to change them :anim_lol:

I would think with your training that you would be a person that would put a person at ease handling a firearm.

If it was me I'd ask her if she would be willing to take a training course with you. Maybe that would help her with understanding that with proper training that a hand gun can be handled in a safe manner. I personally find that most of the people that have an irrational fear of guns stems from a lack of understanding about them.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

There is some sound advice in this thread. I'm glad the others answered before I got a chance. I was going to suggest that you have a friend stage a break-in while you guys were asleep to demonstrate how useless the gun is when it's 3 rooms away, lol. :smt082


----------



## JFord. (Dec 18, 2008)

X6StringerX said:


> There is some sound advice in this thread. I'm glad the others answered before I got a chance. I was going to suggest that you have a friend stage a break-in while you guys were asleep to demonstrate how useless the gun is when it's 3 rooms away, lol. :smt082


Haha. 
that might actually work.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

That's hilarious!:anim_lol:


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

i had the same issue with my live-in partner for 2 years now when i talked to her about my recent decision to get a handgun...

a lot of good points were made in this thread and like what most of the guys are saying..

(a) educate her on gun and gun safety
(b) take her out on the range and have her actually shoot a handgun 

some tips on the range:
:mrgreen: make it fun but all the time safe
:smt082 shoot a smaller caliber and at a relatively close range (she'll lighten up when she's hitting the targets)
:smt083 be supportive and compliment her on her shooting skills
:watching: stay away from silhouette targets so she does not associate guns with shooting people
:smt023 take her out to dinner after the range (close on a really good note)

(c) women are more emotional while men tend to be more logical.

we see a handgun for what it is --- an awesome piece of engineering that also nurtures our basic instinct -- survival and protection..

while women (or some of them) tend to see a handgun as a means for promoting violence... (I'm from CA and I know we get crap for owning one!)

so try to steer the conversation on gun ownership away from the "media hype" and towards the values of gun ownership...

(d) compromise...

-definitely buy a gun safe (go as far as sharing the combination/key with her)
-keep a minimum amount of ammunition and loaded mags inside the house
-make it a point to bring her to the range regularly when you shoot as it helps to sell it to her "as an activity that both of you can do together -- QUALITY TIME":smt083
-make her a part of the process -- go out and get a "his and hers" kind of thing...heck -- PINK MAGAZINES JUST FOR HER!!! (maybe a bit extreme but you get the point?)...shirts are the easiest and she'll be like putty in your hands afterwards...

Hope this helps....! My lady is a tough cookie :numbchuck: but I eventually made her see the value of "my owning a gun" and she now always comes to me when I shoot (well at least to the trap range until my g34 comes in in about 2 weeks!)...

Good Luck!:smt1099


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

order the gun--dump her--get another girlfriend--problem solved.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

bill111444 said:


> order the gun--dump her--get another girlfriend--problem solved.


Bill, when it comes to giving advice, timing is everything!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Having a gun safe is a good idea. Leaving your gun in a gun safe is like having a car and locking it in the garage....yes garages are made to house cars, but cars are not made to live in the garage.

I will not give you women advice because I have only been married 28 years so I still have no idea how they work. However women want a man who is a *man*. Women who don't will end up lonely. A man should always respect his women........he just doesn't have to respect everything she says.

Get your gun and ask her to sit down with you while you give it the Out of the box cleaning, while you are getting to know it ......so is she. Show her how it works and that it is just a gun. Others have suggested a trip to the range, I can't agree more. More women have become gun fans simply by putting a couple mags down range then anything else I know. If she sees you handle it with respect and you have control and comand of it, if she is rational at all she will she it can do no harm on its own. If she loves you she will know you are not buying it to cause harm but to shoot on occasion and for protection. Good Luck......

This is a sign of what will come in your relationship. However how you go about changing her mind says as much about you as her trying to tell you what you can and can not have does about her.

RCG


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

recoilguy said:


> ...
> <snip>
> I will not give you women advice because I have only been married 28 years so I still have no idea how they work.
> <snip>
> RCG


Now that's funny... :anim_lol:


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

this thread is almost a year old


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

My girlfriend was the one that talked me into getting off my butt and start the application process.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

James NM said:


> Bill, when it comes to giving advice, timing is everything!


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:
James, you always make me laugh so hard I just can't help it..You have a great sense of humour..I was going thru the thread and wondering from the dates what brought this thread up again..untill I read Bill's reply and then your comment. Iwas laughing so hard at the middle of the night, and had to supress my laugh so not to wake up the kids...:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

My wife is the same way. She did comprise and let me get a rifle last October and than in April she let me get a handgun which is in our room. She is not happy about it but she did comprimise. She did get pissed when I traded one of my bow's for another handgun 2 weeks ago. Said I can't have 3 guns inour house.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Post Deleted


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

jimmy said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:
> James, you always make me laugh so hard I just can't help it..You have a great sense of humour..I was going thru the thread and wondering from the dates what brought this thread up again..untill I read Bill's reply and then your comment. Iwas laughing so hard at the middle of the night, and had to supress my laugh so not to wake up the kids...:anim_lol::anim_lol:


Thank you.:smt083 Kind of you to say. Not everyone gets (or even likes) my often warped sense of humor. I try to see humor in things. I figure about 1/3 of my posts are humor (or attempted humor), and 1/3 are informative (or I hope they are). What about the other 1/3? Well, let's just say that the a**hole in me manifests itself pretty regularly.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

By no means do I suggest you follow my lead.

Years ago when I was married. My wife told me "You are NOT bringing a GUN in to *MY* house"

Well the loan was in her name. But I was the one that did all the work building the fracking house. Floors, walls, dry wall, siding, trusses, floors on and on.
So I figured it was my blood sweat and tears that went in to building the house, I could bring a GUN in to MY house if I wanted.
And since I had been told I could not. I did.
Long story short. I still have the gun, but not the wife. Not because of the gun. But in the end. The gun has been with me through thick and thin, and the wife was not.

You have to do what you have to do. But don't let your girl friend be like the Government and tell you what you can and cant have.
Good luck.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

I had ur problem........my NEW girlfriend loves my guns and cant wait to get her hands on her pink glock 26 lol


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

JFord, what's that latest? Hope it all worked out. Thankfully, I haven't had to deal with this.



James NM said:


> Thank you.:smt083 Kind of you to say. Not everyone gets (or even likes) my often warped sense of humor. I try to see humor in things. I figure about 1/3 of my posts are humor (or attempted humor), and 1/3 are informative (or I hope they are). What about the other 1/3? Well, let's just say that the a**hole in me manifests itself pretty regularly.


JamesNM, I must admit, I enjoy your posts also. Thanks for the laughs!:smt023



knoxrocks222 said:


> I had ur problem........my NEW girlfriend loves my guns and cant wait to get her hands on her pink glock 26 lol


knox, YOU BETTER NOT DO THAT TO THE 26 I TRADED TO YOU!!!:smt076

I know, caps, I really was shouting though.

Still loving the Springer!


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't ask her if you can do anything. Your the man of the house, you let it be known. If she doesn't want to follow your rules, I'd tell her to find a pushover. Men these days are so worried about getting a piece of the pie after dinner so to speak they walk on egg shells. Make a path and if she follows, than shes a keeper. If she strays. Let her find another path. This is my 2 cents on the matter anyhow. Good luck with the issue.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

old thread 12/08

OP hasn't logged in since January


----------

